

You get what you pay for. - quadyeast
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Maybe-I-Needing-Later.aspx

======
jadence
Because nobody has ever had problems w/ expensive domestic contractors. *
rolls eyes *

This story is meant to scare us away from offshoring but if I'm to be
convinced I'd need to see some stats and studies that show wide-scale
differences in code quality. Until then this story is just an anecdote and we
all know how much those are worth.

~~~
wgj
_> this story is just an anecdote_

All Daily WTFs are anecdotes, designed to appeal to IT engineers and
programmers, and usually portraying business owners and managers (and the
_other_ programmer) in an unfavorable light. It's a formula.

Totally useless for any insight about how to start or run a business.

~~~
metra
But very useful for laughs.

I doubt anyone on HN is really basing hiring decisions off of this one
anecdote. Lighten up people, it's a funny story.

~~~
wgj
Didn't mean to sound that heavy. The daily wtf is in my rss; I read them all.
(That's why I know the formula so well.)

------
jeffreyg
The story seems a bit too condescending. Did EVERY quote and comment from the
contractor have to be in broken English?

------
davidw
Joking aside, if you are in a place, or are in a situation where the legal
system is not likely to provide much recourse if someone doesn't pay or tries
to rip you off, I think some sort of backdoor isn't that bad an idea.

------
mark_l_watson
I don't like the part of not paying the offshore team. Sure, fire them if you
want to, but pay up on billable hours.

On the other hand, since there is no legal recourse in some other countries,
keeping some offshore teams on dev servers with no access to production
systems may make sense. But, I tend to work with the same people in Russia,
India, Brazil, and Vietnam over the years, and we develop a high level of
mutual trust.

------
Tichy
It depresses me that this drivel gets upvoted.

------
chrischen
I had a similar experience outsourcing to India. While the English wasn't as
broken, and as far as I could tell, the code was clean, the one week project
took one month to finish with bugs in the end.

~~~
ajju
There are millions of programmers in India. Saying "Don't outsource to India,
your project will be late and bug ridden" is like saying "Don't go to America,
you'll be attacked by a bear".

~~~
blasdel
But I have been attacked by a bear in America!

------
TheSOB88
Are you sure it wasn't Ondra who did the grepping? I thought Derrick was an
idiot.

